# A series of U.S. state laws could prevent Uber or Google from operating self-driving cars



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

http://www.cnbc.com/2017/02/26/a-se...-google-from-operating-self-driving-cars.html


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

Its about time the states r doing something. Slow this crap down and regulate it. I swear our politians r asleep as uber and google r trying to runs into technoligy jail


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

AGENDA 21
By hook or by crook.
No more private vehicle ownership.


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> AGENDA 21
> By hook or by crook.
> No more private vehicle ownership.


Wait till they get rid of cash and forced microchip


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Raise chickens
Raise vegetables
Brew alcohol
Learn to sew


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

From the replies I can only guess none of you read the article.

This is an attempt by automakers, specifically GM who is partners with Lyft, to push out competitors. There's zero chance this holds up in court and means nothing in regards to Uber because Volvo will be providing their fleet.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> From the replies I can only guess none of you read the article.
> 
> This is an attempt by automakers, specifically GM who is partners with Lyft, to push out competitors. There's zero chance this holds up in court and means nothing in regards to Uber because Volvo will be providing their fleet.


Made in Communist China Volvo's.
Those should hold up well . . . . .


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Made in Communist China Volvo's.
> Those should hold up well . . . . .


Volvo makes no secret of its goal to increase sales in the U.S and is investing $500 million in a new 100,000 unit annual capacity plant in South Carolina, scheduled for opening in 2018.


----------



## Gung-Ho (Jun 2, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> Volvo makes no secret of its goal to increase sales in the U.S and is investing $500 million in a new 100,000 unit annual capacity plant in South Carolina, scheduled for opening in 2018.


Volvo is providing the fleet...free of charge to Uber?


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Gung-Ho said:


> Volvo is providing the fleet...free of charge to Uber?


Yes, for a piece of the TNC pie. They're partnering. Lyft has GM which is probably going to be the same.


----------



## Gung-Ho (Jun 2, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> Yes, for a piece of the TNC pie. They're partnering. Lyft has GM which is probably going to be the same.


What piece? The same piece they are now giving the drivers which assures uber will renain unprofitable forever...good plan.


----------



## Gung-Ho (Jun 2, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> That's so dumb, I don't even know wat to say.


OK...What piece of the action?Drivers/partners now take 75 or 80 % to use their vehicles so what is Volvo going to agree to? 50 %? 40 %.

What would compel Volvo from taking any less than what uber is cutting to the drivers now?

And if uber doesn't change the business model whether there are human drivers or futureland SDC's they will remain UNPROFITABLE.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Gung-Ho said:


> OK...What piece of the action?Drivers/partners now take 75 or 80 % to use their vehicles so what is Volvo going to agree to? 50 %? 40 %.
> 
> What would compel Volvo from taking any less than what uber is cutting to the drivers now?
> 
> And if uber doesn't change the business model whether there are human drivers or futureland SDC's they will remain UNPROFITABLE.


I apologize for my harsh words.

I don't know what their piece will be yet but it won't be 75%-80%. Uber _does_ have to become profitable at some point. I would assume they would deduct all costs and split the remaining profit based on an agreement.

Why would they take less than drivers? Because it's an estimated 14 _trillion_ dollar market and a smaller piece of Uber's share of that 14 trillion is still a massive amount of money.

Uber isn't unprofitable. Not as a business model. They are profitable in mature markets. Remove the expansion costs and new cities, and they are profitable tomorrow. They won't be doing that, IMHO, because their market share is what is most valuable today, not their app.


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

So, this company can be added to the list of screwed upstarts?

http://www.recode.net/2017/2/25/14737842/embark-self-driving-trucks-automation


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

Read the articles. Self-driving trucks likely to come BEFORE cars.
Amazing that politicians are showing some common sense, but that will only SLOW down the process.
Numerous cash-starved jurisdictions will provide a test ground. The process will continue ...

... Then ... (copied from another thread) ...

SDC runs red lights - doesn't matter.
SDC is hacked - doesn't matter.
SDC goes berserk - doesn't matter.
SDC is attacked by berserk people. - doesn't matter.
SDC kills people - doesn't matter.

Eventually, we'll be told that statistics prove SDCs are safer than people driving. That will be the signal.
25% of the public is already ready to get into an SDC. Another 50% "may" do it.
There'll be a $billion advertising campaign to sway the rest.
It's only a matter of time and money.


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

Maven said:


> Read the articles. Self-driving trucks likely to come BEFORE cars.
> Amazing that politicians are showing some common sense, but that will only SLOW down the process.
> Numerous cash-starved jurisdictions will provide a test ground. The process will continue ...
> 
> ...


That wont happen for along time. Your talking about moveing big commodities. Theres tons of rules you gotta follow includeing vehical inspections, hooking and trailer inspections. If you pulling tanker with a bull baffal you have to becareful of surge: wich is the liquad flowing back and fourth. The different things its gotta do is ridiculous.

They have anti-roll over in trucks but its still not gonna save you as strong gusts come straight at your side. Believe me i know im also doing tanker driveing.
Then roads being
Flooded
Snow coverd
Icey
Specaily truck routs
Bridges
You got so many differnt types of cargo with different types of trialers and sometimes animals too.

If trucking gets tooken over as its very demandeing as its few jobs where its something that can very different at every corner compared to other jobs. If trucking is tooken over every other job needs to be tooken away.
Doctors
teachers,
receptionists
Scientists
Excutives
Music
Chiefs
Anything that does not resemble software and computers is tooken away by comp as all the rest is are letters and numbers. Then it instead of machienes being assistant to us itd become we would become assistant to the computer

So now universal imcome. I should get anything for free and never have to worry for the rest of life


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

Ha! Ha! Ha! Jermin8r89, may be trying to rebut me, but I agree with everything said. I simply have a different perspective. Just like the many technical problems were worked out for traditional trucks, they will be worked out for self-driving trucks. It will take time and it's impossible to deal with all the issues that you raise together, at the same time.

That's why self-driving trucks will be slowly phased in. First, they'll be given the simplest runs, that only have well understood issues. Gradually, the proven capabilities of self-driving trucks will be increased along with the complexity and number of runs that they will be assigned. An entirely new infrastructure will be required. Eventually, self-driving trucks will be able to do upwards of 90% of what traditional trucks do today. No one can accurately predict how long that will take.

Will all the professions that you list be affected? Definitely! Not by self-driving trucks or self-driving cars, but by automation that is now being developed. It's been estimated that by 2050, over 50% of today's jobs will be either eliminated or more commonly "substantially altered" by automation. There will inevitably be profound effects on society.


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

Maven said:


> Ha! Ha! Ha! Jermin8r89, may be trying to rebut me, but I agree with everything said. I simply have a different perspective. Just like the many technical problems were worked out for traditional trucks, they will be worked out for self-driving trucks. It will take time and it's impossible to deal with all the issues that you raise together, at the same time.
> 
> That's why self-driving trucks will be slowly phased in. First, they'll be given the simplest runs, that only have well understood issues. Gradually, the proven capabilities of self-driving trucks will be increased along with the complexity and number of runs that they will be assigned. An entirely new infrastructure will be required. Eventually, self-driving trucks will be able to do upwards of 90% of what traditional trucks do today. No one can accurately predict how long that will take.
> 
> Will all the professions that you list be affected? Definitely! Not by self-driving trucks or self-driving cars, but by automation that is now being developed. It's been estimated that by 2050, over 50% of today's jobs will be either eliminated or more commonly "substantially altered" by automation. There will inevitably be profound effects on society.


Hey man some good points there to as you being reasonable atleast. Ramz thinks its gonna happen over night haha. I know technoligy is comeing but companies can say things just do grab peoples attention but like every great thing trail and error.

I belive it could set great migrations as americans who looking for more phyisical work would go to 3rd world countries try to bring those countries up to speed too.

Noone knows how the future will go but i know we keep evolveing we will find out what the human race can do


----------

